# Frer and ovulation test



## Sarah Pearce

Hi ladies I have a question I am 6dpo I have done a frer today there is a faint line on it and also my ovulation tests are still quite dark


----------



## JJB2

Good luck! When are you testing again?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :)


----------



## Sarah Pearce

JJB2 said:


> Good luck! When are you testing again?

I did a frer today but still very faint line


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for your next test ❤️


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Bevziibubble said:


> Fingers crossed for your next test ❤️

I am not getting excited


----------

